# Prepaid Guthaben schützen



## Leckerlie (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo meine lieben Buffies! 

Bräuchte mal euren Rat in sachen Handy..
Also: Letztens verschwanden ca 9€ meines Guthabens gegen ende des Monats einfach so, es blieben ca 30 cent.. 
Habe mich gewundert aber dann gesagt vielleicht haben die schon für nächsten Monat die Internet Flat abgebucht, jedoch wunderte es mich das mein Internet auch nicht mehr ging und der abgebuchte Betrag nicht genau die Kosten der Internet Flat waren (congstar) o.O
Naja.. erstmal wieder aufgeladen -> 15 euro, da ging mein Internet wieder.. irgendwann später gings wieder nicht mehr -> guthaben nachgeguckt -> ca 30 cent o.O
Habe mir gedacht das ich vielleicht ausversehen auf irgendsone scheiß Abzocke gekommen bin!? -.-
Habe jetzt Meinen Nokia Ovi Account gelöscht und neu erstellt und mein Handy komplett resettet (Hard Reset). Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das die vermeindliche Abzocke, wenn es eine war, weg ist? Oder meinter mein Guthaben ist wieder futsch wenn ichs wieder auflade? Oder müsste ich eine sms, e-mail oder was auch immer zu dem vermeindlichen "Anbieter" schicken der mir vermutlich mein Geld aus der Tasche zieht und mein "Abonnement" kündigen?

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe

LG!


----------



## Silenzz (6. Mai 2011)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei der Congstar-Hotline an, die werden bestimmt eine haben, und frag bei denen mal nach, ob die was genaues wissen. Ansonsten, vll. hat einer deiner Freunde/Freundinnen aus Spaß mit dem Handy rumtelefoniert?


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Mai 2011)

hört sich eher danach an, als würde er nicht über die Internetflat ins Internet gehen, sondern über die teuren MB-Preise.

welchen APN hast du eingestellt bzw. frag mal bei congstar nach ob für deine Nummer wirklich eine Flat gebucht ist...


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2011)

Dies war auch mein verdacht Troll


----------



## Leckerlie (6. Mai 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ruf doch einfach mal bei der Congstar-Hotline an...



schon getan, die konten mir nicht wirklich helfen, wussten von nichts und konnten auch nichts machen, die Dame am anderen Ende der Schnur vermutete lediglich einen Drittanbieter



LoLTroll schrieb:


> hört sich eher danach an, als würde er nicht über die Internetflat ins Internet gehen, sondern über die teuren MB-Preise.
> 
> welchen APN hast du eingestellt bzw. frag mal bei congstar nach ob für deine Nummer wirklich eine Flat gebucht ist...


Eine Flat ist aufjedenfall gebucht, allerdings momentan natürlich nicht aktiv weil ich zu Beginn des Monats ,dadurch das mein Guthaben einfach verschwand, nicht genügend hatte was für die Flat abgebucht werden kann, denn ist das der Fall so wird automatisch die Flat abgestellt. Wenn ich jetzt mein Guthaben wieder auflade müssten 10 Euro für die Flat abgehoben werden..
Selbst wenn ich über die MB-Preise reingehen würde wäre es aber nicht so extrem das in 2-3 stunden 15 euro guthaben verschwinden, zumal ich glaube ich in der Zeitspanne garnicht oder kaum im Internet war. Ich bin schon früher bevor ich eine Flat hatte manchmal ins inet mit dem Handy und hab immer nachgeguckt wieviel es vorher waren und wieviel danach, kostete winzige cent beträge
Ich weiß nicht ob ich riskieren soll einfach das Handyguthaben wieder aufzuladen und zu hoffen das durch den neuen Ovi Account und den Handy reset alles wieder Paletti ist oder sonst was machen.. Aber theoretisch hätte ja nur die Handynummer ein "Abo" abgeschlossen und nicht der Nokia Account oder das Handy oder? Oder könnte es an sowas wie einer Abzock App liegen die ich mir aus dem Store geladen habe?


----------



## EspCap (6. Mai 2011)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> schon getan, die konten mir nicht wirklich helfen, wussten von nichts und konnten auch nichts machen, die Dame am anderen Ende der Schnur vermutete lediglich einen Drittanbieter



Huh? Die müssen dir doch sagen können, was die Kohle abzieht. Wer, wenn nicht der Carrier?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2011)

geld verschwindet nicht einfach. cangstar muss dir eine detailierte rechnung schicken können, wo jede cent bewegung dargestellt ist


----------



## Silenzz (7. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> geld verschwindet nicht einfach. cangstar muss dir eine detailierte rechnung schicken können, wo jede cent bewegung dargestellt ist


Und diese kannst du auf deinem Account nachgucken, den du damals erstellt hast als du dich registriert hast, auf der Congstar-Homepage


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> geld verschwindet nicht einfach. cangstar muss dir eine detailierte rechnung schicken können, wo jede cent bewegung dargestellt ist



nur bei vertragskunden gibt es einzelverbindungsnachweise - pre paid kunden haben keinen und ist technisch auch nicht so angedacht


----------



## Silenzz (7. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nur bei vertragskunden gibt es einzelverbindungsnachweise - pre paid kunden haben keinen und ist technisch auch nicht so angedacht


Ich war Pre-Paid Kunde und da gabs das oO


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2011)

sicher ?

welcher anbieter ?

vieleicht noch nebenbei nen nen extra tarif gehabt ?

okay vieleicht bei den grossen telefonanbieter die prepaid anbieten kann man noch vieleicht beantragen aber ob die das alles speichern ka ^^


----------



## norp (7. Mai 2011)

Karte wegschmeißen und neue Karte besorgen. Eventuell anfallende monatliche Kosten im Vorfeld abklären, ggf. schriftlich bestätigen lassen und gut. Besonders im Bereich Mobilfunk ist es nahezu aussichtslos, wenn man auf klärende Gespräche setzt - sollen halt gucken wer die weiteren Kosten berappt, wenn die Karte leer ist.


----------



## Silenzz (7. Mai 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sicher ?
> 
> welcher anbieter ?
> 
> ...


Congstar eben  Deswegen wundert mich das auch so, ist aber auch gute 2 Jahre her, vll. auch "nur" 1,5 Jahre. Und nein, ich hatte keinen extra Tarif nebenbei ich hab mir dieses Starterpaket geholt, registriert und drauf los telefoniert.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Mai 2011)

Gut, daß Du das Topic gestartet hast.

Da kenne ich eine Parallele vom Aldi-Angbot.
Nen Freund von mir (kann noch keinen festnetzanschluss beantragen) hatte sich für diese ALDI-Talk (?) entschieden + Surfstick.
Das ganze war erstmal etwas teurer Start - aber dann halt mit FLat

Nun war er in das Netz gegangen, hatt irgenwas gesaugt - und schwups, war bei im auch das Konto leer.
Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht, wo er sich beschwert oder das überprüfen lassen hat ...

Jedenfalls war diese Angebot (April 2011 verkauft) dermaßen veraltet, sodaß die Software diese Flat gar nicht erkannte.
Es musste erst ein Update mit den neuen Bestimmungen etc. aufgespielt werden (glaub bei der Software auf dem Laptop zum Einloggen).
Und nun geht es bei ihm.

Finde solche Verkäufe so ziemlich grenzwertig zwischen Schusseligkeit und purer Abischt!

Evtl. liegt hier ein ähnliches Problem vor. 


greetz


----------



## Leckerlie (8. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Evtl. liegt hier ein ähnliches Problem vor.



Glaube nicht, da am anfang alles Prima funktioniert hat..

Habe nochmal bei Congstar angerufen und da konnte man mir diesmal mehr helfen, wohl nen motivierteren Mitarbeiter erwischt, erstmal Drittanbieter sperren lassen, d.h. in Zukunft ist es nicht mehr möglich das einfach so durch ein versehentlichen klick ein Abo o.ä. abgeschlossen wird. Das wird in Zukunft das erste sein was ich mache wenn ich eine neue Karte habe...
Außerdem kriege Ich son Abrechnungsverlauf, mal sehen was der mir so sagt.. Dauert allerdings 8-10 Tage bis das da ist wurde mir gesagt -.-

Naja notfalls ne neue Karte und Flat und von anfang an Drittanbieter sperren, dann kann das ja nicht mehr passieren


----------



## Silenzz (8. Mai 2011)

Hey Leckerlie, falls du viel auf das Eplus Netz telefonierst und ins Festnetz auch kostenlos telefonieren willst, kann ich dir Ay Yildiz wärmstens empfehlen, ist im Endeffekt wie Base auf Prepaid Basis  Also, wenn du schon wechseln willst, wäre das vielleicht eine Option für dich.


----------



## Saalia (9. Mai 2011)

also das geld geht nicht einfach flöten und keiner weiss wo es hin ist, auch bei prepaid kunden sieht der anbieter wofür das geld draufgeht (wär ja schlimm wenn nicht oO

klingt ganz nach einem abo für klingeltöne oder ähnliches, die hat man schneller drin als man denkt, teilweise klickt man nur den falschen werbebanner in nem app an und schwupps, geld weg.

2 möglichkeiten:

Karte für derartige bezahldienste sperren lassen
karte wegwerfen und neu kaufen

aber nochmal zur verdeutlichung:

Geld verschwindet nicht von heut auf morgen im nirvana


----------



## Leckerlie (14. Mai 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Also, wenn du schon wechseln willst, wäre das vielleicht eine Option für dich.



Danke für den Tipp werds mir anschauen



Saalia schrieb:


> klingt ganz nach einem abo für klingeltöne oder ähnliches, die hat man schneller drin als man denkt, teilweise klickt man nur den falschen werbebanner in nem app an und schwupps, geld weg.
> 
> 2 möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...



Denke auch das das so ein versehentliches abo war.. 
Warte immernoch auf die Abrechnungsliste..

Wenn alles nicht helfen sollte werde ich das wohl so machen das ich mir ne neue Karte hole und von anfang an die bezahldienste sperren lasse

LG


----------

